# Insulating a pole barn



## golfthis1123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone I am looking for suggestions and ideas on insulating my 30x40 pole barn. I have a wood burning stove to heat it with. I'm into wood working so I would like to keep the rafters exposed to store stuff in the rafters. I'm not sure what would be a good way to insulate the ceiling/roof and keep the rafters open. Also I have a sliding barn door I would like to try figure out a good way to seal it shut. I thought about covering the inside frame with plastic just during the winter to keep some draft out. Let me know what you guys did with your out building or any suggest or thoughts anyone might have. Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Describe the framing/roofing....

Gary


----------



## golfthis1123 (Nov 9, 2013)

The trusses are w kind. There is 4x6 every 8 feet and 10 feet tall to the rafters. I thought about putting insulation between the girts and osb on top of that for the walls


----------



## Dragfluid (Dec 30, 2013)

"I'm into wood working so I would like to keep the rafters exposed to store stuff in the rafters."

A good portion of your heat loss is going to be up into the rafters. You need to put in a ceiling and insulate it with at least R38. Then you can make some racks hanging down from the ceiling for your storage.
What part of the country are you in?

Also, that sliding door is going to be one major loss of energy. An overhead door would be a much better choice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home?


----------



## golfthis1123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Around dayton, ohio


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you post some pictures of the exterior and interior of the barn. You may have to build a room to be your working area in there Due to the makeup of most Pole Barns, have too many holes in them, that makes it hard to just insulate.


----------



## golfthis1123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll try to get some more pictures of the barn soon . It's a mess as you can see from the pictures I'm in the process of cleaning it up. Thanks again to everyone


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Foam in the sections, then cover with a layer of the metal sheathing. In most steel type warehouses, they use Fiberglass Insulation, since it does not burn like XPS, but is not as good of a insulator.


----------

